# Outer Limit Moto Drill Server Tool



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

http://outerlimitarchery.com/


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

works great!! use mine every set i make, well worth the money even if you only build a few sets a month


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Like mine a lot. 


Andy


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I've only built a couple of strings with mine, but it really makes it go faster.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

ex- wolverine posted a video on here using it. You'll have to just search alittle.


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1370290


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Thats a handsome mane in that video...

Scott lost your number lets talk tag ends




Bownut400 said:


> ex- wolverine posted a video on here using it. You'll have to just search alittle.





scottparker said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1370290


----------



## cjkozik (Jan 31, 2007)

buy one you will not regret it


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I ordered it today from Lancaster... backordered  I will wait for it.


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

ex-wolverine said:


> Thats a handsome mane in that video...
> 
> Scott lost your number lets talk tag ends


I'll pm ya.


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

You can order direct from Ben. I will say this tool is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## bcarchery (Jan 29, 2011)

araz2114 said:


> I ordered it today from Lancaster... backordered  I will wait for it.


Cancel your order and PM me. I really don't need mine.


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

bcarchery said:


> Cancel your order and PM me. I really don't need mine.


Jason is a great guy to deal with. Whats been up bro....I will have to give you a call here soon to catch up!


----------

